# Lack of Power



## Liz (Aug 17, 2015)

About 2 months ago I noticed that then when I have the ac on, my 2013 Cruze is sluggish. When I accelerate from a stop light, it seem like I have no power at all. Almost like it is low gear, but after a couple of seconds it accelerates back to "normal". Going up hills is nearly impossible, and in town driving is crazy unless I get all green lights. I thought it had to do with my transmission, so I had a flush about a month ago, and the issue still continues. I am taking it to a different mechanic - other then the dealership - and hopefully I'll get some honest answers. The my mechanic did say it may have to go to the dealership for a fix. I hope not.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Liz said:


> About 2 months ago I noticed that then when I have the ac on, my 2013 Cruze is sluggish. When I accelerate from a stop light, it seem like I have no power at all. Almost like it is low gear, but after a couple of seconds it accelerates back to "normal". Going up hills is nearly impossible, and in town driving is crazy unless I get all green lights. I thought it had to do with my transmission, so I had a flush about a month ago, and the issue still continues. I am taking it to a different mechanic - other then the dealership - and hopefully I'll get some honest answers. The my mechanic did say it may have to go to the dealership for a fix. I hope not.


Is this different than when you've used the A/C before? The cruze's engine is very small and the A/C takes a lot of its power away. It will always be sluggish off the line until the turbo spins up. One thing you can do to quickly help this is use 91 or 93 octane gasoline (premium) if you don't already. The 1.4 turbo is made to run on 91. Regular gas is only made possible by amazing computer magic that neuters the engines power. You'll also notice better mpg with premium. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Try that then try switching to different spark plugs http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone.html. you can do it yourself it takes 10 min and costs $10. It helped my cruze run smoother at low rpm with the AC on.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

Try recapping your spark plugs. I did mine at .033 and its amazing


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Also another thing you may look at is the type of gas you are using. We have an entire thread to "does my car require premium". The long and short of it no. But it does help with acceleration and power. Also look at the plugs as others have suggested. There is another thread about this:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/81489-93-octane-debate-continues.html try a tank or 2 of 93 or at least 89 and you will notice a difference.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Running premium gas in the summertime does help.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Where do you live (state not street address). 

I'm going with spark plus and gas as stated above if you haven't had the ecu reflash from the dealership already.


----------

